# Charakter löschen



## Wendelgard (21. April 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Da ich Schwierigkeiten hatte, die Charakterdaten meiner Main mit dem Programm zu übertragen, habe ich auf den manuellen Upload auf Buffed.de zurückgriffen. Ich mußte feststellen, daß eine meiner Twinks auch mit raufgeladen wurde, die nicht veröffentlicht werden solte. Wie kann ich deren Löschung aus der DB veranlassen?

Danke Im Voraus,

Wendelgard


----------



## Grushdak (21. April 2008)

Hallo,

wenn Du die Chars (Twinks) ganz löschen willst, mußt Du sie aus folgenden beiden Verzeichnissen löschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im Blasc 2.5 Konfigurationsmenue




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in den Mybuffed-Profil - Einstellungen


Wenn Du die Daten der Chars zwar noch hochgeladen haben möchtest, sie aber nur nicht für andere sichtbar sein sollen - dann brauchst Du bei den mybuffed-Profileinstellungen nur die Sichtbarkeit ändern - in dem Feld über den jeweiligen Chars.


Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Wendelgard (21. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön und gut - aber wo erreiche ich dieses Menü respektive wie kann ich den Upload -Dienst einstellen, daß nur meine Pala transferiert wird?

/Wendelgard.


----------



## Grushdak (21. April 2008)

Zu der Ansicht im 2. Bild gelangst Du, 
indem Du auf der buffed Startseite oben links auf "Meine mybuffed-Seite" klickst.
Wenn Du nun in Deinem Profil bist, siehst Du oben die Buttonleiste "Einstellungen".
Unter den Einstellungen einfach runterscrollen - so kommst Du zu den Charaktereinstellungen.


Um nur Deinen Pala hochzuladen startest Du Blasc (wenn es nicht schon läuft).
Unten, ganz rechts, in der Taskleiste - im SystemTray- sollte dann das Blasc-Symbol sein.
Einfach Rechtsklick und dann "Blasc 2.5" öffnen.

Bei dem Bereich "Plugin-World of Warcraft" siehst Du all Deine Chars.
Mach' da einfach bei all den Chars, die Du nicht hochladen willst das Häkchen weg und klicke auf "Übernehmen".


greetz


----------



## Dragonsdeath (21. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Zu der Ansicht im 2. Bild gelangst Du,
> indem Du auf der buffed Startseite oben links auf "Meine mybuffed-Seite" klickst.
> Wenn Du nun in Deinem Profil bist, siehst Du oben die Buttonleiste "Einstellungen".
> Unter den Einstellungen einfach runterscrollen - so kommst Du zu den Charaktereinstellungen.
> ...


sehr schön und präzise erklärt^^
aber ich hätte noch ne frage nämlich ob man die chars die schon im blasc gespeichert sind auch löschen kann so das se nit mehr da sin^^
weil ich hab ja auch einige twinks gelöscht und naja die sind immer noch im blasc drin^^


----------



## Grushdak (21. April 2008)

Vorausgesetzt, die Blasc (mybuffed) Software funzt auch ...

Man muss in beiden Einstellungen die entsprechenden Chars löschen.
Und Abspeichern/Übernehmen nicht vergessen!

Mit früheren Blasc-Versionen klappte das problemlos.
Mit 2.4 habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.


greetz


----------



## Wendelgard (21. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Zu der Ansicht im 2. Bild gelangst Du,
> indem Du auf der buffed Startseite oben links auf "Meine mybuffed-Seite" klickst.
> Wenn Du nun in Deinem Profil bist, siehst Du oben die Buttonleiste "Einstellungen".
> Unter den Einstellungen einfach runterscrollen - so kommst Du zu den Charaktereinstellungen.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Anleitung.

Zurück zu den Ausgangsproblem: Mir ist bekannt, daß ich im Programm einstellen kann, welche Chars hochgeladen werden können - danach habe ich nicht gefragt. Mir wäre es lieber, auch die Hochladefunktion der buffed-Website fragen könnte, welche Charakter für den Transfer freigeben sind respektive welche beim nächsten manuellen Abgleich verworfen werden dürfen.

/Wendelgard


----------



## Natálya (22. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Bei dem Bereich "Plugin-World of Warcraft" siehst Du all Deine Chars.
> Mach' da einfach bei all den Chars, die Du nicht hochladen willst das Häkchen weg und klicke auf "Übernehmen".
> greetz


Da hätt ich auch ne Frage zu. Und zwar hab ich da ja schon die Häkchen weggemacht, aber ich kann die Chars nicht aus dieser Liste löschen. Das nervt ziemlich, weil ich haufenweise Chars hatte, die ich mal ausprobiert habe und dann wieder gelöscht habe. Heißt mir wird da alles zugemüllt. Weißt du wie ich die aus der Liste löschen kann? Eine Neuinstallation von Blasc hat leider nichts bewirkt.


----------



## Grushdak (22. April 2008)

Nabend,

Funktioniert das Löschen denn momentan,
indem Du - wie auf folgendem Bild - rechts neben den Char auf "(Vorsicht: Charakter löschen)" klickst?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Häckchen bei dem Anderen (Blasc) müssen natürlich weg sein, da sonst der Char immer wieder hochgeladen wird.


greetz


----------



## Natálya (2. Mai 2008)

Ne ich mein hier:
klick
Wie kann ich Charaktere aus dieser Liste löschen?

Das Löschen aus der Datenbank funktioniert schon (Einstellungen auf dem mybuffed Profil), aber ich krieg die Chars eben nicht aus der Blasc Liste raus.

Edit: aus der "BLASCrafter" Liste kann ich übrigends auch nichts löschen, also die Server... -.-


----------



## Natálya (7. Mai 2008)

Normalerweise mach ich sowas ja nicht, aber

/push

Ich brauche echt Hilfe? Hat denn keiner davon Ahnung? Mit einfachem markieren und "entf" oder rechtsklick und im Menü ein "löschen" zu suchen (hats nämlich nicht) funktioniert's nicht!


Edit:
Ich glaube ich hab des Rätsels Lösung gefunden. *freu* Also für alle die's interessiert: 
In der Blasc Liste werden alle Chars angezeigt, die sich im .../World of Warcraft/WTF/Account/Accountname/Servername Ordner befinden. Wenn man die Chars bzw. Ordner einfach löscht werden sie auch nicht mehr in der Blasc Liste angezeigt.
Die Servernamen werden aber leider noch nicht gelöscht. Die stehen sowohl in der "PLUGIN-World of Warcraft" sowie in der "BLASCrafter" Liste drin. Aber da krieg ich die auch noch raus.


----------

